# Breeding Cats



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone knows any good sites with information about becoming a breeder. I have become really fascinated with the chinchilla persian breed, and am seriously considering becoming a breeder when I'm older, but I want to find out more first. I realise that I'll probably get very little profit from it, but I am still very intrigued and want to find out more, so if anyone has any websites, or can tell me some information anyway, I'd be really thankful!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Most breeders begin with buying one cat (usually a female), enter the cat at shows to see how well the cat meet up to the breed standard. Cat shows are also an excellent place to meet more experienced breeders who might be able to help you start up a cattery.

Of course the cat needs to be tested against different diseases. When it comes to Persian you have to test the cat for PKD (of course the parents to the cat should be free tested before you even buy the cat). I think one should test for FIV and FeLV to.

Start small and find a breeder you can trust and who will help you. I strongly suggest you get a "mentor".

Visit cat shows and talk to the Chinchilla people. See if you find a reputable breeder and learn more about the breed.


----------

